# How are church plant locations selected?



## DCAF (Oct 26, 2015)

I was clicking around the RPCNA church planting website, and I noticed that they had a list of prospective cities for future plants. I've noticed similar lists in PCA literature as well. How are the locations of new church plants selected? Are they mostly places close to an established church with resources to support a plant? Do they look at demographic information (e.g. Lots of dissatisifed conservatives in the PCUSA?) and plant that way? Something else entirely? I assume much prayer is involved regardless


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2015)

I certainly can't speak for the RPCNA, and I can't speak for the PCA as a whole, but based upon those with which I am familiar, I can say, "it depends". 

Some, perhaps most, are strategic, and those are probably the ones you see listed. Planting into a path of growth. Planting near a large residential university to support a campus ministry. Targeting a spiritually barren area or ethnic group. 

Some are size management. A church facility might support a certain membership size. As the church reaches that point, you either face a capital campaign to expand the facilities, or you plant a new church in your commuting area. 

Some are members moving. A member moves to an area without a solid church nearby. They may ask their old church to support a church plant in the area. 

Finally, a group may form itself, and seek out the presbytery to support development into a church.


----------



## Edm (Oct 26, 2015)

Wish they would plant one here. Can we make special requests?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2015)

Edm said:


> Wish they would plant one here. Can we make special requests?




Actually, yes. A lot of church plants start with people in a specific area contacting a denominational office.


----------

